# They were bitting today



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

thats a fattie, nice work.  

I been doing chores all day banking points for the father/daughter adventure...


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice. 
First half of the day friday on the Lagoon I was thinking I should have went bass fishing. :-/


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

shill... don't make me move this post Tom... ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I have NO AFFILIATION with Bitters Bait and Tackle ;D


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> I am a SHILL for Bitters Bait and Tackle ;D


Just kidding... nice bass! Hitting the salt tomorrow?


----------



## Shinerkiller (Dec 12, 2006)

Nice Fatty Tom. Did you remove your power-pole?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Good observation. Its in the down position so you don't see it.


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

I've seen bigger!

Nice fish


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Not on artificial baits ;D 

Go back to your shiner hole!


----------

